# Making autocal shut off when car is off



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Unplug it


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

besides unplugging it every time lol, id like to hide the cable and leave it plugged in


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

earichmond said:


> besides unplugging it every time lol, id like to hide the cable and leave it plugged in


It probably won't shut off on it's own. I just installed a boost guage and a scan guage in my car. I probed the data link connector fuse when I was looking for a switched power source for the boot guage lighting. It appeared that there is power there most of the time. The scan guage that I use is programmed to shut off after it stops seeing data.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

DLC is powered 24/7. You can simply make your own connector you only need 4 wires. Then just have power tied to some accessory circuit.


----------

